# Slightly curbed diamond cut alloy.



## CameronStewart (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey folks.

Basically my car as four black audi rotator alloys. They look great but seem a pain in the **** to repair.










One of my alloys has a slight chip on the diamond cut part of the outer rim.

Another alloy has a chip on the black part of the rotator.

How on earth do I fix this?

Does anyone know of any good places to get it sorted in Glasgow?

Can I get the diamond part of the alloy painted?

Cheers Guys,

Cameron


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

You can get the Diamond part painted but wont look as good IMO.

Diamond Wheels up here in Dundee so the diamond cut wheels and they can sort them for you. Price is £90+VAT per wheel


----------



## CameronStewart (Aug 4, 2015)

Cheers pal. What do you think regarding the slight chip on the black part of the rotator? That alloy is fine apart from the chip on the rotator.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You really don't want to have the wheels machined if you can avoid it. You'll likely kerb the wheel in the future and there's only so many times they can face the wheel before it's useless. 

If it's just minor little bit of damage, some people can do a smart repair.

There's a little place in Hamilton called Wheel Wizards Scotland Ltd. They will tackle a little smart repair.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Get some pictures up. 

You can actually sand some scratches out of diamond cut alloys, the same as any painted area. 

As for the chip in the black, touch it in maybe??


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

If it's on the diamond cut and not massively noticeable I would just sand down, polish and lacquer. That's all I did with mine when I (stupidly) over estimated my cars turning circle and clipped the front wheel a month after buying it! From a short distance you can't see it so I'm happy enough!


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Just my 2p...

I have dianond cut alloys and scuffed them.

I went to jp alloys.....wish I had never bothered.

I dropper them off..not local...I was quoted around £90.

Then I got a call saying they had previosly been damaged and it needed some extra step to correct them.i said the wheels was on a brand new car from factory but they said they may have been damaged and repaired so an extra step meaning a price hike to 120.i trusted then.and said to carry out the work.. instead of going to puck them up again.

The finish looks crap! They said they had to repaint the wheel and the diamond cut finish and shine has gone! Instead of sharp finish the edges look rounded off and the colour is off at certain angles.i have never dealt with alloy repairs and I wish I had told them I wasnt happy.

I showed some unhappiness but they made me feel I was being picky
So not only did I pay more but the finish is crap.wish I hadmt of bothered and payed for a new wheel.so im either unlucky butnif its diamond cut id save your money and buy a replacement instread


----------



## CameronStewart (Aug 4, 2015)

First picture close up of scuff on diamond cut alloy.


----------



## CameronStewart (Aug 4, 2015)

This is the rotator scuff lads.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd touch the pair in


----------



## CameronStewart (Aug 4, 2015)

Thank god you said that. Do you have an idiots guide to touching both bits up? Last time I touched up my old cars alloy it was a complete mess.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Erm, I'll take a few pictures tomorrow for you


----------



## CameronStewart (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey pal really appreciate that but don't worry. I'm going to give wheel wizards in Hamilton a bash see if they can smart touch it up. If that fails and I okay to pm you for help?

Cheers mate


----------

